# Custom Shifter knob



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Couple of videos that may help with this, the last one even using a pipe wrench lol:
















Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

I actually prefer no knob over a knob, the knurling makes for a good grip by itself and often times a finger is more than sufficient to change gears


----------

